# Steamy Landscape



## -Oy- (Oct 16, 2021)

One I took yesterday.

Steam train in the Lancashire landscape.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 16, 2021)

Another great shot of the steam engine .. what a lovely landscape. I'm surprised it's still so green there in October.


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 16, 2021)

That's got to be The East Lancashire Railway. My wife and I enjoyed a five star meal on that beautiful railway. I have some lovely keepsake photos but they are all on 35mm and don't ask me how to convert them.

So, in their absence here some steamy photos from my neck of the wood, well not quite, Swanage is about an hour's drive away. The castle in the background of three of the photos is that of Corfe Castle.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 16, 2021)

great shot  @-Oy-


----------



## officerripley (Oct 16, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Another great shot of the steam engine .. what a lovely landscape. I'm surprised it's still so green there in October.


Indeed (we only get about 2 weeks out of the year being green around here).


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 16, 2021)

Oy...great shot and stunning backdrop for that train!


----------



## Pecos (Oct 16, 2021)

-Oy- said:


> One I took yesterday.
> 
> Steam train in the Lancashire landscape.


That is spectacular.
Thank You


----------



## Irwin (Oct 16, 2021)

-Oy- said:


> One I took yesterday.
> 
> Steam train in the Lancashire landscape.


Beautiful! It must rain a lot there for it to be that green.

I looked at a map to see where Lancashire is located and it's near Liverpool, Leeds, the Isle of Man, the River Mercy... so many places that I've heard of but have never been to. Perhaps a little vacation planning is in order!


----------



## bowmore (Oct 16, 2021)

I volunteer on a tourist railroad, and have traveled all over the world riding trains. Here a couple of photos The top one was our local steam engine in California. The center  one is the Bodmin  & Wentford in Cornwall, and the bottom one  the Isle of Wight railway.


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 17, 2021)

bowmore said:


> I volunteer on a tourist railroad, and have traveled all over the world riding trains. Here a couple of photos The tiop one was our local stram engine in California. The center  one is the Bodmin  & Wentford in Cornwall, and the bottom one  the Isle of Wight railway.View attachment 189585View attachment 189586View attachment 189587


What an adventure, my wife and I have ridden the heritage line dubbed: "The Chattanooga Choo Choo." It's actually part of The Tennessee Valley Railroad. It came as something of a surprise. We had been on the tourist trail visiting the likes of Nashville, Gracelands, Elvis and all that, which had been fascinating and enjoyable. But on a whim I asked my wife if she would mind if we drove out to Chattanooga. She knows that I have been reading on The American Civil War and that there had been a number of battles at Chattanooga, so she indulged me.

It was altogether an unforgettable experience. We crossed a time zone and adjusted our watches, spent an afternoon around Lookout Mountain, then in Chattanooga itself I found out about The Tennessee Valley Railroad. We just had to ride The Chattanooga Choo Choo. It really was a lifetime experience. Our photos of the occasion are all on 35mm, but if you want to see some of the sights and engines steaming through Tennessee, you can, here: https://www.tvrail.com/


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Another great shot of the steam engine .. what a lovely landscape. I'm surprised it's still so green there in October.


of course.. it's green everywhere in the UK all year round.. and especially in the North West where Oy's picture was taken, which has even more rain than the South


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 17, 2021)

New Forest misty morning as the sun slowly burns the mist away to leave a glorious sunny day.


----------



## The wanderer (Oct 17, 2021)

Another great shot well captured.


----------



## -Oy- (Oct 17, 2021)

Thanks all for the kind words. 

@horseless carriage - sure is the ELR. On the approach to Irwell Vale station just outside Rawtenstall. 

As for the greenery - it'spretty much like that all year round here. Our "Green and Pleasant Land". The trees will lose their leaves in a few weeks but otherwise - we live in a luch green part of the world


----------



## Tommy (Oct 18, 2021)

You have a real gift for the subtle use of light and shadow, Oy.


----------



## -Oy- (Oct 21, 2021)

Tommy said:


> You have a real gift for the subtle use of light and shadow, Oy.



Thank you - it's all about the light


----------

